# Changing out coupler for 3.25 inch tongue



## plt3145 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Y'all! Been doing alot of looking,reading and thinking and now I believe I am ready to start attacking The Water Beast and it's steed. :---) Well, my 12 footer v-hull and trailer.





https://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/plt3145/Picturesofboatandtrailer2011015.jpg

Don't know if this is an older or homemade trailer, but I bought it not knowing jack about jack! Used her end of last summer and blew out bearings and thought, that is what they mean by buyer beware! :idea: Anyway, started looking real hard at what trailer needed so I could safely continue to learn how to pursue the fine act of fishing. #-o First, I hope pics came out alright. Iwant to change out the coupling. The tongue or channel is 3 1/4 inch wide. Looked online for retailers that sold this size and found none! That is a 1 7/8 coupler bolted on a steel bar. If you can see, the bar is strapped to the channel, yet the winch post and the jack are bolted between the bar and the channel. 

Question? Can I just weld on a 3 inch wide coupler? Will it hold or do I have to continue looking for a 3 1/4 inch wide coupling?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 8, 2012)

Can you slide a 3" steel tube inside the 3.25" tongue.
Only the last picture is working.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 8, 2012)

like lckstckn2smknbrls said . just get a piece of 3" and slide inside the 3 1/2". BTW what year is that trailer ? that coupler looks ancient

Jimmie


----------



## plt3145 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Jimmie & Lckstckn2smbrls for the imput. I guess having feedback got my kicked into gear. #-o I talked with a guy from the town metal and weld shop today. He said he could fashion something for me if I did not need it right away. Yes Jim, this trailer is a very dated homemade one. It looks like they banded two 1 3/4 bars together for the tongue. :shock: i am finding more of how they made it as I go along. [-o< 

trailer project this winter: replace coupler, jack, winch, keel and bow rollers, install 6 foot bunk boards. Maybe I'll be able to strip and paint it. Depends on the weather and pocketbook.

Thanks again! Will post pics as I go along!


----------

